

Show HN: Vero – True Social - NYCounihan
http://www.vero.co

======
NYCounihan
Ad-free social network with one-to-one, one-to-group and one-to-many
communication.

------
ljk
how does it make money?

~~~
NYCounihan
Pretty sure any thoughts of monetization are a long way off. Need to worry
about building network density first.

